# Foothills RV Park, Pigeion Forge, TN



## pjeffreysr1 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey, it 'ain't' big (32 sites). But what it lacks in size, is made up for in quality. While it was too cool to try the pool. it looked great. We were there during the spring "Rod Run". Being up on the hill was a BIG advantage. Not so much noise or fumes. Owners were super nice.


----------

